# Grow box size?



## Phil Ivey (Feb 25, 2010)

Im plannin on growing two plants in a stealth box made of plywood and then Im covering it in a cardboard box accordingly. Im plannin on only using this box for one month until april. Then putting the plants in a room way in the back of my house that gets too cold at night to grow them in there now. Im gonna use some T5's aint bought yet cause dont know how many bulbs I should get on the fixture.This my first time at growin bud also . That in mind what size should this box be? TY


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 25, 2010)

Phil Ivey said:
			
		

> Im plannin on growing two plants in a stealth box made of plywood and then Im covering it in a cardboard box accordingly. Im plannin on only using this box for one month until april. Then putting the plants in a room way in the back of my house that gets too cold at night to grow them in there now. Im gonna use some T5's aint bought yet cause dont know how many bulbs I should get on the fixture.This my first time at growin bud also . That in mind what size should this box be? TY


Why not a Home Box you can always use it for a veg area when you move into your room.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Feb 26, 2010)

Id build a box for two at2.5"x1.5" throw some small fans in there a vent it with cpu fans. Buy a 4 bulb T5 2'long light at HTG or at your hydro shop. good luck


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

> box made of plywood and then Im covering it in a cardboard box accordingly.



I am :confused2: and/or :stoned: but why?

The size of the box all depends on your grow technique and length of veg period that you want to use . EX. Micro, LST, or trees


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a temporary grow box for $13 :hubba:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50489


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 26, 2010)

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907o

change xx to tt.

I'd recommend this T-5 from htg supply instead. it's a quality product made by Grow Brite, 10,000 lumens, 2,000 more lumens than the 4 bulb T-5 on there. I am vegging 6 seedlings under it now. You can also buy two for the same price as one 4 bulb and have 20,000 lumens at your finger tips of veg light. 

Also, why would you cover it with a card board box? for light leaks? if so just calk the inside of the box and your good.

Easy on nutes and easy on water, just keep the seedlings damp, after transplant, you will only need to water a couple times a week but you will have to find a good watering schedule that works for the plants, the medium and the lights. the more light the more you are probably going to have to water. 

Good luck with it.


----------

